# Question about TOO MUCH signage



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

I recently installed a tip box (see below), plus I have a sign on each headrest about tipping is greatly appreciated. Is it over the top?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

No, every dollar it gets is worth it. Plus it simply says thank you.

I think one sign explaining tips are not included is good enough.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I always thank my riders for using Uber. Tip


Shangsta said:


> No, every dollar it gets is worth it. Plus it simply says thank you.
> 
> I think one sign explaining tips are not included is good enough.[/QUOTE
> 
> I always thank my riders for using Uber. Tip or not.


----------



## UberChicago80 (Dec 22, 2016)

Please post pic of tip box in your car to illustrate the dimensions. I don't have a sign but may attach it to my jar of mints and rubbers.


----------



## Kerplunkenstein (Sep 3, 2015)

its 6 inches long, 3 1/2 inches tall. Its illuminated w/ a blue led light and has 3 cables for charging device


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm not a fan of tip jars. Too big and bulky for my taste, however, if I were to be into it, having it be a dual purpose (Tip Jar and Charger Base) is the best way to go. That way even if they aren't thrilled about it, at least it does give them something (Charging Capability).

That's a similar excuse I use about my tablet. Sometimes I feel a simple sign is too one dimensional. At least with my tablet, even if the pax is somewhat annoyed that I'm guilting them into tipping, they at least can watch youtube on it.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jan 13, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I'm not a fan of tip jars. Too big and bulky for my taste, however, if I were to be into it, having it be a dual purpose (Tip Jar and Charger Base) is the best way to go. That way even if they aren't thrilled about it, at least it does give them something (Charging Capability).
> 
> That's a similar excuse I use about my tablet. Sometimes I feel a simple sign is too one dimensional. At least with my tablet, even if the pax is somewhat annoyed that I'm quilting them into tipping, they at least can watch youtube on it.


You quilt for them?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

PCH5150 said:


> You quilt for them?


Only on 2.5x surge and above


----------

